# ipod adapter



## gamboa (Dec 1, 2009)

looking to put a ipod adapter on a stock 05 Nissan altima has some one done this if yes plz help and thank you


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

not sure about ipod adapter but there are some FM recievers you can use to hook up to the car and attach your ipod to it


----------



## gamboa (Dec 1, 2009)

what wold be the best ones


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

not really sure but you could check walmart. cheapest ones i've seen are $30


----------

